# Indianapolis Sub will travel 3HR Radius



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

The snow so far in Indianapolis hasn't been able to meet the threshold to perform my task for the local contractors. I have decided to try and see if i can get any contacts within a 200 Mile (3hr) radius that needs a serious sub contractor with great equipment. I want to stay busy and make money so if you have more work than you can handle please contact me.

2006 1 Ton Chevrolet, 2009 BOSS 9-2 Poly VXT w/smart locks, (No spreader), 1 mil truck/1 mil G.L. I can e-mail all copies of any documents you need. I need work and if you are in a bind i can help you out.

I will need fuel money for travel dependent on range. Obviously i wont be traveling home to get shut-eye i can sleep in the truck so i just need money to get me there. I don't mind traveling and working, but expect to receive an offer to make my efforts worth while. Reliable worker and equipment.

My approximate travel ranges are:
Chicago IL, North
Springfield IL, West
Evansville IN & Louisville KY, South
Columbus OH, East

If you are in need of my services please contact me via 
[email protected] i will return a call asap.

Also if you know of anyone looking who might not read this if you could e-mail me any contact information i would really appreciate it. Thank you very much!


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Bump n/t*

Bumping the thread.

Also now have a liquid anti-deicing setup 10' wide spread. Check out profile album pictures. I've got a trailer i can bring the whole setup on a trailer, just need salt and water or put your liquid in the tank what ever works.

This is more of an emergency type sub situation, if you have enough work to keep me busy for a couple days or more no travel money required. PM with your pay if interested. Thanks.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We are available to travel south for the snow storm KY is supposed to get this weekend too. We can send AT LEAST 2 diesel trucks with BOSS V-plows, possibly more depending on what is needed, 2 salt trucks with 5 ton salters, sidewalk crews and skid steer w/ push box. If you are looking for help this weekend, feel free to email: Joe at [email protected] or Scott at [email protected], or call Joe 317-697-6721 or Scott 317-538-1762 . Thanks.


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in as well I'm solo maybe we could all hook up


----------

